# Carolina Pit Masters Competition BBQ School



## Jack W. (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

I'm pleased to announce that JT's BBQ and Common Interest Cooking Team have teamed up to form the "Carolina Pit Masters". This partnership was created to provide valuable instruction on the art of Competition BBQ. We are excited to announce that the South Carolina BBQ Association and the"Carolina Pit Masters" will be holding a Competition BBQ Class on June 22-23, 2007 at the Rodeo Arena in Lexington, SC. The class will focus on Whole Hog, Pork Butts, and Pork Ribs. The class will also offer a unique insight into the minds of the SCBA judges during an open judging. The applications are ready and are being mailed out and will be posted shortly on the SCBA web site. Enclosed is a copy of the announcement being sent out. 

If you have any questions or would like an application please do not hesitate to contact us. We look forward to seeing you there!!!




April 5, 2007

Dear Barbeque Cooker,

Would you like to learn how to cook like a champion? You can when you learn to cook from two champion cookers!

The SCBA, in conjunction with the Carolina Pit Masters, will conduct the first ever South Carolina Barbeque Cooking School. It will be held in Lexington County at a great, modern outdoor facility. The facility has water and electric hook ups, a huge covered area (in case of inclement weather), more than ample cooking space and there are parking spaces for campers.

Not only will you have the opportunity to learn from two South Carolina Champions but also, for the first time ever in any cooking school in the nation, you will get the opportunity to see your cooked product judged by SCBA Certified Judges. You will get to talk with the judges and learn how judges think and score. This, alone, is worth the entrance fee, not to mention the expert Pit Masters who will conduct the class. And what Pit Masters they are!

Tim Handy is the reining Master Barbeque Award Champion. He earned that title over a year of competitions where he out-cooked every other team in South Carolina. Jack Waiboer, a multi-award winner in his own right and the 2006 South Carolina State Champion, is the other teacher in this championship cooking combination.

This is a hands-on cooking workshop. You will cook, taste the product of other cookers and take some of your cooked product home. You will leave this event with prize-winning secrets of two world class cookers and priceless insight into the minds and methods of the best trained judges in the nation.

Since both Tim Handy and Jack Waiboer are Charter Members of the SCBA they are making this offer at a special rate. This school is only $250! That low price is two thirds to one half the costs of other schools that do not offer as much actual cooking time and certainly don’t offer you the ability to work with judges. 

This will be the only SCBA cooking school this year. Space is limited so please respond quickly. We look forward to seeing you there!

Lake High, 
President, SCBA

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It's gonna be Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Apr 12, 2007)

I wonder what defines a "Pit Master"?
Looks like some forum would have a discussion about that.  :roll:   Might be interesting.


----------



## Finney (Apr 12, 2007)

BTW: You guys will make good instructors.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 14, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm pleased to announce that JT's BBQ and Common Interest Cooking Team have teamed up to form the "Carolina Pit Masters". This partnership was created to provide valuable instruction on the art of Competition BBQ. We are excited to announce that the South Carolina BBQ Association and the"Carolina Pit Masters" will be holding a Competition BBQ Class on June 22-23, 2007 at the Rodeo Arena in Lexington, SC. The class will focus on Whole Hog, Pork Butts, and Pork Ribs. The class will also offer a unique insight into the minds of the SCBA judges during an open judging. The applications are ready and are being mailed out and will be posted shortly on the SCBA web site. Enclosed is a copy of the announcement being sent out.  If you have any questions or would like an application please do not hesitate to contact us. We look forward to seeing you there!!!
> It's gonna be Good Q!
> Jack



If we can come up with the 250.00 we will be there !!


----------



## BigGQ (Apr 15, 2007)

This class should proof to be very good!  It obviously covers things from the meat prep to judging. Basically a practice competition from beginning to end.  South Carolina has needed a class like this for a long time. The education, experience and feedback anyone could receive at this one class can potentially make a beginning team a competitor, improve things for a struggling team or give the extra boost an experienced team needs to get to the top.

The Carolina Pit Masters are lead by some of the most respected Pit Masters in SC BBQ, Jack Waiboer of Common Interest and Tim Handy of JT's BBQ. To have an opportunity to spend a weekend cooking under their guidance and learning from them would be worth it weight in gold.

Also, it is extremely rare to see an open judging session in progress. I agree, this process alone makes the class worth the fee. The amount of knowledge a team could gain from the judging perspective can only improve scores. 

What a unique opportunity to learn so much in one place during one weekend. I am looking forward to attending!


----------



## Finney (Apr 16, 2007)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For $250 there ain't no "we"...  "We" costs you _at least _$500.  LOL
But with those two teaching and the open judging, it's well worth it.


----------



## Finney (May 2, 2007)

Bump  [smilie=bump.gif]


----------



## BigGQ (May 6, 2007)

Sent my check in yesterday.  I am so looking forward to this class.  The chance to learn true Carolina BBQ from two of the best Pit Masters around?!  I would not miss the chance!!  Too good to pass up.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Jack W. (May 7, 2007)

There is a pretty nice article in the National Barbecue News featuring the Carolina Pit Masters and the upcoming SCBA Competition Barbecue Cooking School.  Thanks to John Waldrop of the SCBA.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (May 7, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> There is a pretty nice article in the National Barbecue News featuring the Carolina Pit Masters and the upcoming SCBA Competition Barbecue Cooking School.  Thanks to John Waldrop of the SCBA.
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack




Just got mine in the mail today will read it shortly.


----------



## Finney (May 9, 2007)

Anybody know where a guy can find a "Pit Master" class?  :roll:


----------



## BigGQ (May 16, 2007)

Are applications still being accepted?


----------



## Jack W. (May 16, 2007)

Yes.  

Please register before June 4, 2007

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (May 16, 2007)

CAn some one scan and email me the writeup from National BBQ News?  I need it to show (email) someone.

Thanks


----------



## BigGQ (May 20, 2007)

What time does the class start on Friday and end on Saturday?  How early can we be there to set-up?


----------



## Finney (May 24, 2007)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> What time does the class start on Friday and end on Saturday?  How early can we be there to set-up?



I actually need to know this as well.


----------

